# Mike Holmes says he doesn't like to see gardens close to a foundation because it negatively impacts the grading. Im so c



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I've always heard that planting bushes and shrubs around your house is good because it helps prevent erosion. Now I just read where Mike Holmes says gardens can negatively impact your grading maybe he means actual gardens like fruit and vegetables but I'm confused. My builder put shrubs in the front of our house and pinstrawed the sides leading me to feel like we should put things in those beds. Any thoughts on this subject?


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Putting the right plants in the right areas is key. i.e. Don't plant a big oak right next to your house. Ornamental trees spaced appropriately along with shrubs, annuals and perennials are what belong in flower gardens near your home. I don't understand "gardens can negatively impact your grading". The goal with grading is to get water away from your house. As you add mulch year after year I've experienced that the grading tends to improve because the soil level rises.

I personally wouldn't worry about flower gardens next to your house. EVERY SINGLE HOUSE in the U.S. has them and the vast majority (even those which have trees and crap planted right next to the house) are typically fine.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

nnnnnate said:


> Putting the right plants in the right areas is key. i.e. Don't plant a big oak right next to your house. Ornamental trees spaced appropriately along with shrubs, annuals and perennials are what belong in flower gardens near your home. I don't understand "gardens can negatively impact your grading". The goal with grading is to get water away from your house. As you add mulch year after year I've experienced that the grading tends to improve because the soil level rises.
> 
> I personally wouldn't worry about flower gardens next to your house. EVERY SINGLE HOUSE in the U.S. has them and the vast majority (even those which have trees and crap planted right next to the house) are typically fine.
> 
> Good luck with your project.


Thanks what's your thoughts on hard edging good, bad or neither for the foundation?


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I have concrete edging/borders for my yard and I love them. I wouldn't bother with brick or the cheesy stuff they sell at the big box stores but that's just me.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Grading is sloped away from the house for drainage. Maybe the idea is that when most people put in a food garden they don't take this into consideration and negatively change the grading.

I wouldn't worry about it, plant all the shrubs and flowers you want and just enjoy your home. As long as water is moving away from the house you're good to go.


----------

